# Old Bricks



## lexdigger (Jul 27, 2008)

Whenever I'm digging I always try to keep my eye out for old bricks with writing on em. I've gotten some out of dumps and privies, but I've had more luck on demo lots where they have tore down old houses. Most of the time they are broken, but I have managed to get a decent start on a collection of intact examples. Don't know exactly what I'm going to do with them, but for now they are being used as a border around my flower beds. Here's a list of the ones I've got. I've got multiples of most of them since I will usually find them in caches. Some are so common that I don't even keep them anymore since I already have twenty or more of them. 

 Hallwood Block PAT.
 LFB WKS. Louisville 
 HWR Co. High Grade
 LEE Savage
 SP&Co.
 Maysville
 CKB&T Co.
 Canton Brick Co. Red Granite
 Temple
 Ashland Crown
 Kentucky Block
 Portsmouth Granite Block
 Carlyle Sciotoville Block
 Peebles Block 1908 Portsmouth O.
 Ramsey Brick Co.
 Bannons Pavers
 Middleport Block
 TMM

 Most of these are stamped or debossed, but some are actually embossed with raised lettering. Some are obvious where they are from, but others I have no clue? If anyone has any info as to where any of these are from I'd appreciate it. Not quite as much fun as glass or stoneware, but they make good "go withs" in any diggers collection. Chris


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 30, 2008)

Hallwood Block was made up the road from here, about 20 miles.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Chris 
  T he Maysville bricks sale well here at yard sale and at shops .15.00 to 25.00 . I have a few of the same ones you have laying around here .
 bill


----------



## lexdigger (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Bill, I've got about Twenty or so of the Maysville bricks. All in really good shape to. They came out of a chimney that got tore down in Paris, Ky. There were a couple of hundred of them, but most of them were busted up. I got the ones I kept and my friend took about eight or ten of them himself. They're pretty rare out in the wild. I think I've only ever found one other one and it had the corners knocked off of it. Chris


----------



## treasurekidd (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's a link to a great site on brick collecting. Click on the "bricks" link in their menu, and then go to the map and click on any state to see known bricks from each state.

http://tlgwindpower.com/tweety/

 I don't go out of my way to look for them, but I do save them when I run across them, if they're in good enough shape.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 2, 2008)

Love old bricks!  John, that's a great website!  Pulled this plant stand out of  a creek on a bottle searching hike.


----------



## lexdigger (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey John, thanks for the link to that website. It will take a while, but I think I'll be able to find all of mine on there somewhere. I'd love to meet up with these folks sometime and swap some bricks. It would be neat to have some from all over the country. Chris


----------

